
Show HN: How to find a co-founder you like - manabovethesky
https://nextcept.com
======
bifrost
The founder's guid is basically "1", might want to fix that :)

Also, the password validation/etc mechanism is broken. I entered a wholly
valid string and I got back a page saying "A potentially dangerous
Request.Form value was detected from the client (Password="XXXX...")."

Where XXXX was my unencrypted plaintext password...

Still checking it out though.

